# Do I give up practicing on the ground?



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

This is getting ridiculous. I am finally starting to see some deer the past few years, but cannot connect. Its clearly looking like I need to practice year round.......but logically speaking here, it doesn't make sense. I mean, when I practice a couple of months leading into archery season, I am hitting the bulls eye at 22 yrds. I even shot from an elevated platform this year. Somehow, when a deer walks in front of me, I totally miss it or shoot underneath it (I think). I missed a deer last night probably 5 yrds from the tree and I was only up 15'. How on earth could I miss? I don't think I lowered the bow too quickly and I don't feel any buck fever, but it is possible. I am feeling terrible and want to correct whatever I am doing wrong before I injure a deer. Any ideas? Considering getting a deer target (instead of the box style). Does anybody have any recommendations for a deer target? I am quickly losing confidence. Some articles say to shoot low on a deer, because the arrow will usually hit higher when shooting from an elevated platform. I use a kisser button, but I may go back to a peep sight. I did hit a deer last year while using a peep sight (in the shoulder), but the elevation was correct. Also, when some people shoot, they claim that they can see the flight of the arrow. I have to close my left eye (I shoot right handed), but I cannot see the arrow flight.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

use 3 white veins on your arrow. it will help you see it. if your bow is noisy deer will duck when you shoot causing you to posibly shoot high. take your target out to your stand and shoot an see where it is hitting.you can never practice too much.


----------



## murraydrew (Oct 11, 2006)

I find when I get in a hurry to see where the arrow went I will drop the bow early and hit low. I always think to myself say behind my shot I will have time to see that shot after it hits. just an idea.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Antrim-hunter said:


> I missed a deer last night probably 5 yrds from the tree and I was only up 15'. How on earth could I miss?


Thats actually a very hard shot to make IMO and takes practice.

what pin did you use to shoot at the deer that was 5 yards away from the base of your tree?

I would have used my 30yard pin ( I practice these and know that my 30yard pin is the one to use with my setup). It has to do with the shot angle and arrow flight path not being in line with the line of sight that close. shooting with a longer distance pin compensates for that. 

Also make sure, and it is more important the closer the shot/higher u are, that do not lower your bow arm to get the shot angle vs bending at the waist to get the angle. I draw straight out and then bend at the waist maintaining a "T" with my upper body. Drop your arm and you will miss low every time.

Also don't worry about watching your arrow flight, if you are watching then you are not getting a good follow through. I do not lower my bow untill the arrow is in the target. That forces a good follow through and prevents me from "peek" at the arrow is on the way. If you peek sooner or later you sub-consicously do it so early in the shot sequence that you will effect arrow flight and form.

As for practice you should pratice all year long and you should practice the kind of shots you will have while hunting (elevated stand, tough angles, etc).

Hope this helps,

J-


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice fellas!

jjc155, I use a 20 yard pin only to avoid any confusion. I would normally stand up and bend at the waist, but I shot while sitting down because I did not want to spook him. Guess that could be part of the problem. I don't practice sitting down. Whats discouraging is that I see hunters just starting out that put little effort into practicing and they shoot deer with ease. I practice way more than them for better than 7 years and get nothing.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

The other question is when you switch to your broadheads do you practice also. Some broadheads shoot completely different than your target tips even though they are the same weight.


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

madmike22 said:


> The other question is when you switch to your broadheads do you practice also. Some broadheads shoot completely different than your target tips even though they are the same weight.


Good point. I did practice with my broadheads and they do travel different than the practice tips. I made some adjustments, but it seems like the window was a bit larger when shooting with broadheads at 20 yards.


----------



## Trim-Tab06 (Dec 21, 2007)

It could be a problem since you are used to shooting a peep and went to a kisser. I know someone that this happened to this year just befor season and his knock set was off thay did it when he had the new string put on. And the angle from a tree stand is also a little diffrent thay say to aim low always because if you aim low 3 inches from the bottom of the chest if the deer ducks you still will hit it in the lungs insted of getting it in the heart.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I still use both the peep and kisser. when I come to full draw i have four point of contact to make sure i am set correctly. Kisser in corner of mouth, string touching the nose, thumb on release handbehind the neck with trigger finger along jaw bone, and peep site in line. If one of them does not line up correctly i will not take the shot.
Next bow arm does not go down untill I can not see the deer or the deer drops. Even with this I still see my arrow fly to the deer every time in slow motion. But can not see the arrow will shooting a target.
I have put a note on my bow after I missed one sevral year ago. it states
slow down
anchor
follow threw.
To this date on every deer i have shoot I can never recall pulling the trigger, it just happens and an arrow is flying in the air.
Also remeber to control your breathing, This one step will mess up more shots than given credit.


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Just reading your advice gives me confidence that if I put more time into it yet, I will figure it out. Its just frustrating that my fellow hunters put little time into it and have no trouble with shooting deer.

I like your idea of the 4 point anchor system wildcoy.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

The best advise i can think of for someone having problems with making shots is to get yourself to a 3d course. Not now its to late for this year, but for next year get to a course throughout the summer (or for indoor 3d you can go to shoots early in the new year). 

Brett


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

bring a practice arrow out with you and when your about to leave in the late morning / afternoon try and take that squirrel that is probably running around all day. it gives you a little idea as to what shots you can make with your setup.


----------



## smith839 (Nov 17, 2008)

I had the same problem. I have one pin sighted for 25 yards. Anything less than 15 yards I aim about one or two inches low. It works great.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing I have learned to keep in mind is that if I can't make the proper shot, or make a shot that I have confidence in, I have to let it pass. I for one havn't practiced a sitdown shot. So if I can't slowly get to my feet, it's better off for me to not spook and more importantly not to tweek my body in attempting to make a shot, thus making a bad, wounding shot.

But keep practicing, it's never too late to fine tune. I've also learned that if something works going into the season, don't change it during the season. If it ain't broke, don't fix it

Keep shooting and good luck!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Antrim-hunter said:


> I would normally stand up and bend at the waist, but I shot while sitting down because I did not want to spook him.


My quess is that you dropped your bow arm to get the angle while sitting. That in and of itself will cause you to shoot low and usually miss.

I missed a doe a few years back at 20 yards behind my stand because I had to drop my bow arm to clear a branch on a tree. Through my peep/pins/anchors everything even felt lined up and i didnt think I was dropping my arm. I just shaved some hair off of her lower chest (so I was about 6 inches low).

Try to practice some sitting shots, even on the ground they are alittle different than standing. And as mentioned get out to some 3D courses for practice through out the off season. I have gone as far as setting up my 10ft step ladder in hmy back yard and sitting on the top (I know not too safe, LOL) and shoot at my 3D target. 

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I missed a deer on the 14 and it was about 20 yards out. My groups at 20 yards are so tight that I put pieces of tape at different places on the target just so I don't tear the fletchings. My hunting buddy shoots about three arrows the night before the season starts just to check if he is "dialed in" and then goes out and kills a great buck each year. I may be a better target shooter but he is a better live game shooter. As much as I practice I still get so pumped up when I decide to take the shot. I missed a nice buck earlier in the season too. I did connect on a nice 9 point so I can get the job done. Everyone is different and when the animal comes in it is about making the shot, which I believe is easier for some than others. I just try to practice so much that it all becomes completely automatic, which obviousely is not happening yet.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Its allready been said but I will say it again.... "Follow through"
Can't stress this enough,too many people shoot and drop their arm hopeing to see their arrow hit.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

duckhunter382 said:


> bring a practice arrow out with you and when your about to leave in the late morning / afternoon try and take that squirrel that is probably running around all day. it gives you a little idea as to what shots you can make with your setup.


If you do that, make sure you have some orange on. Shooting squirrels with the bow requires hunter orange to be legal. Better option is to pick a leaf that sticks out and try to hit it.


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

Again, many thanks you all of you. I am getting excited about next season already!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

brdhntr said:


> If you do that, make sure you have some orange on. Shooting squirrels with the bow requires hunter orange to be legal. Better option is to pick a leaf that sticks out and try to hit it.


No need for orange, you're already violating if you are shooting from an elevated platform...shooting them small critters from an elevated platform is also violating:lol:


----------

